# Hello All. I've only gone and bought a TT!



## CraigP (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick post to introduce myself.

After growing tired of annoying build quality problems with my less than a year old car, I took myself off to the local Audi dealer to check out the A3.

Didn't quite get as far as the showroom before I spotted a gorgeous 2004 (54) 225 TT in Misano Red. 46k on the clock but in utterly, utterly, immaculate condition (and believe me, I'm fussy!)

I've always loved the TT, and one test drive later, I'd bought it. A massive discount on my last car meant that the trade-in didn't hurt too much, and once the private plate transfer is done, I pick her up!

I'm a bit nervous about going from a fairly new car to a five year old one, but I like the reassurance of the Audi used scheme, and I know that the information on this forum will help me through any problems.

Pics will be posted as soon as she arrives!

Craig.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Craig , welcome to the tt forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Welcome Buddy !!


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jollyranchers (Feb 11, 2009)

how much you pay for it ? any pics ?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

welcome to the TT world...you will have a devil amount of fun..enjoy the car...dont worry you have a solid car..plenty of zany people on here who will be able to help you if you get into bother..ensure you have warranty it can be worthwhile...


----------

